# The Honest Kitchen-Free Shipping



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know there are a few people here that feed The Honest Kitchen. Just noticed that Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com has free shipping on all Honest Kitchen products.

ETA: coupon code: HONEST


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> I know there are a few people here that feed The Honest Kitchen. Just noticed that Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com has free shipping on all Honest Kitchen products.
> 
> ETA: coupon code: HONEST




Love the food. 

No clue how anyone could afford it on a regular basis. 

And this comes from someone feeding Acana and Orijen every day. 

Possibly the highest priced food on the market.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I use it as an addition to my rmb diet. I can actually buy it cheaper than I can Orijen (which I feed by the ton) before their price increase and failure to honor there "Breeders" program.

What are you guys paying for Orijen and what are you paying for HK?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Doc,

I pay right around $2/lb for Orijen...a bit less for Acana. 

The Honest Kitchen prices I've seen are off the planet high...$5-$7/lb. 

I'm all for paying more for quality but this is a bit outrageous. Admittedly, I haven't checked too many online sites for pricing. Maybe there are some cheaper outlets. 

I'd love to try the food but someone will have to point me to some affordable outlets.


----------



## bort (Apr 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Doc,
> 
> I pay right around $2/lb for Orijen...a bit less for Acana.
> 
> ...


That seems really high - are you look at dehyrdated or rehydrated prices?

Verve (beef) is one of their mid-priced foods. It's $30.50 for 4lbs or $56.50 for 10lbs. But the rehydrated weight is 4x the dry weight, making it $30.50 for 16lbs ($1.90/lb) or $56.50 for 40lbs ($1.41/lb)

The most expensive HK food is Embark, it works out to $1.90lb at the 10lb box price.

It's not my favorite food, but I don't think the price is out of line.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Love the food.
> 
> No clue how anyone could afford it on a regular basis.
> 
> ...



My dogs love honest kitchen.

I think the highest priced food on the market is Canine Caviar Venison Split Pea. Yikes!!!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

price is not too high if you buy it from The Honest Kitchen Dog Food  the Verve is only $45.99 for a 10 lb, that is 10$ cheaper, are you sure you have your prices right?


----------



## bort (Apr 30, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> price is not too high if you buy it from The Honest Kitchen Dog Food  the Verve is only $45.99 for a 10 lb, that is 10$ cheaper, are you sure you have your prices right?


Wow - that's a lot less! I was going by the MSRP on HK's site. $46 for food that rehydrates to 40lbs is like a buck per pound.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

no problem, does anyone top chicken necks or quarters with THK?


----------

